# Banque Postale : accès aux compte incompatible Safari...



## BulgroZ (3 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Je suis client de la Banque Postale, et j'utilise régulièrement ses services en ligne.
Depuis des semaines, ma banque annonçait qu'elle allait changer la procédure de connexion, pour du "beaucoup mieux". Ce qui vient de se passer.
Résultat : cela ne marche plus avec Safari 

(Sous Firefox, cela affiche en surimpression une fenêtre de saisie. Sous Safari, cette fenêtre ne s'affiche pas).


----------



## TiteLine (3 Septembre 2009)

Je viens de vérifier et aucun problème avec Safari ou Firefox. 

Safari, je suis encore en version 4,0,2

Firefox : 3,0,13

(je sais, je ne suis pas à jour avec mes navigateurs). J'essaierai demain sur le MBP qui lui a les dernières versions installées.


----------



## undertaker69 (3 Septembre 2009)

je suis moi meme client a la banque postale, aucun soucis avec safari. fonctionne parfaitement

Und3tak3r


----------



## chti (4 Septembre 2009)

De mon côté même souci avec safari : impossible d'accéder aux comptes


----------



## itako (4 Septembre 2009)

Pour ma part ça marche sans problèmes, d'ailleurs j'aurais pas du jeter un oeil a mes comptes, maintenant je pleure :casse:

D'ailleurs je sais pas ce qu'elle a de mieux cette procédure...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Septembre 2009)

Safari 4.0.3 Leopard : RAS.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h04 ----------




itako a dit:


> D'ailleurs je sais pas ce qu'elle a de mieux cette procédure...



Ils ont changé l'apparence mais c'est toujours la même procédure.


----------



## wagner (4 Septembre 2009)

avec safari  4.0.3 et "tiger" aucun problème.


----------



## TiteLine (4 Septembre 2009)

Enrin a dit:


> Je viens de vérifier et aucun problème avec Safari ou Firefox.
> 
> Safari, je suis encore en version 4,0,2
> 
> ...




Après mise à jour des deux navigateurs sur l'iMac : passage en 4,03 pour Safari et 3,5,2 pour Firefox, plus rien ne marchait en ce qui concerne la Banque Postale. Impossible d'accéder à mon compte.

Après réparation des autorisations, redémarrage et vidage du cache des navigateurs--> Tout fonctionne normalement


----------



## janusatisland (4 Septembre 2009)

peut-être un problème de pop up


----------



## chti (4 Septembre 2009)

J'ai trouvé : il faut désactiver dans les préférences de safari le blocage des fenêtres surgissantes (dans l'onglet sécurité); et redémarrer safari.


----------



## pickwick (4 Septembre 2009)

chti a dit:


> J'ai trouvé : il faut désactiver dans les préférences de safari le blocage des fenêtres surgissantes (dans l'onglet sécurité); et redémarrer safari.




je pense que recharger la page pourrait suffire non ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Septembre 2009)

chti a dit:


> J'ai trouvé : il faut désactiver dans les préférences de safari le blocage des fenêtres surgissantes (dans l'onglet sécurité); et redémarrer safari.



Chez moi, elles sont bloquées et ça marche très bien quand même.


----------



## chti (4 Septembre 2009)

Eh bien, si tout le monde peut accéder, avec ou sans blocage : c'est l'essentiel...
j'avais essayer sans redémarrer safari mais cela ne fonctionnait pas; d'où le message précédent.

Devant la réaction du vénérable sage iDuck, j'ai rebloqué les fenêtres surgissantes, redémarré safari : et cela fonctionne !!
Le résultat me plaît (blocage des indésirables) mais la procédure me laisse dubitative...


----------



## TiteLine (4 Septembre 2009)

J'avais oublié de préciser que bien sûr les fenêtres surgissantes sont bloquées , mais maintenant aucun souci. En revanche j'ignore si c'est grâce à la réparation des autorisation, le redémarrage de OS X ou le vidage du cache


----------



## BulgroZ (4 Septembre 2009)

Finalement, après un petit reboot (du à la mise à jour Java...), tout marche nickel.
Merci à tous  pour vos retours !

For the record : Safari 4.0.3 sous Leopard 10.5.8 (pour quelques jours encore).


----------



## TiteLine (4 Septembre 2009)

Site testé sur le MBP en fin d'après-midi et aucun problème sous Snow Leopard que ce soit avec Safari 4,0,3 ou FF 3,5,2


----------

